# With Heavy Hearts



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

We said Good Bye to our dear sweet Breezy. She came into our lives 12 years ago as a bouncing 8 week old puppy. She grew into the most wonderful dog any one could ask for. 
She became a constant friend and companion, and a teacher to all three of my kids. Breezy showed such patients with them as they each learned how to show in the juniors ring, and let me tell you it could be a sight to see when she would stack herself just right and here is this kid trying to place her legs in a different position because they thought they had to move them to have her look right, yet her legs were so spread out. And the look she would give us just outside the ring, but then to see you child win and the complete gratitude that they would show her afterward, is one of many priceless memories that I shall treasure always. 
She mothered three litters and was a very good mom herself, may she live on thru them.
I will miss the way she would come up and flip her nose under you arm or hand so that you would pay attention and pet her.
Good Bye My Sweet Girl you were one in a million.
6/12/1997-7/22/2009



> With heavy hearts; and a tear in our eyes
> after all these years; we must say goodbye
> Please understand; we've done all we could
> if there was anything we could do; you know we would
> ...


here are a couple of our treasured memories of of Breezy

This breezy with our youngest son he was 3 at the time and it was his first "Pee Wee" jr. showmanship class









We were so proud of him as he listen to everything that was told to him, but in the end when he saw all the things that he won, he didn't think of himself, he came out after this picture saying "look how Good Breezy did"










We were on vacation and stopped off and played in the river. This boulder was in the middle of the river and Breezy's daughter and Breezy found a nice spot on top of it









On the same trip we stopped at a national park and walk around and played in the water. I was up on a bridge when I was able to get this picture. (sorry for the quality as this was taken with an old camera that didn't have that good of quality)
From Lt to Rt. : Zena (Breezy's daughter), Breezy, Flame (the dad of both girls on either side), and Zara (Breezy's daughter) 









And this was one of the last good pictures that I have of our dear girl









Thank you for letting me share as I sit here with tears in my eyes, and trying to be strong for my kids, but my youngest the most as he always called her "My Breezy" and he is taking this all so hard.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Breezy is so beautiful. May she rest in peace.

:hug:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Heather, thank you for sharing your story of Breezy...my heart aches with you and your family at your lost. Breezy was so beautiful! :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she was. Looks like she had such a happy life and such loving owners. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:grouphug: So sorry to hear your beloved Breezy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Heather, I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.
Rest in Peace, Breezy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hugs to you and your family Heather. Rest in Peace Breezy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Heather, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Breezy. What a wonderful tribute you've written for her. May you find comfort in all the memories she's left behind. She'll always live on in your heart.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather,

Your Breezy was a beautiful girl. Our little furbabies are such a huge part of our family and how it makes our heart ache when we lose them. My thoughts are prayers are with you and your family as you mourn her loss.

Holly


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Heather, 

My heart goes out to you and your family for the loss of your beloved pet. May breezy rest in peace.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Heather, I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Breezy. I hope her sweet memories will comfort you forever. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry for your tremendous loss. Breezy was beautiful.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Heather and family:grouphug:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thank-you for sharing your memories and pictures of a much beloved friend.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, I'm so sorry for your loss. Breezy was a beautiful girl!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Rest in peace Breezy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather, I am so very sorry for your loss. I am sitting here with tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat knowing exactly how you feel. Thank you for sharing pictures and words.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss- what a beauty she was!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone so much for your thoughts, hugs and caring words. This indeed was a day that I was dreading. Especially for our youngest. He has been though death of a few dogs in the past, but with Breezy it is so different. She was his best friend. He would lay with her in the family room and watch movies with her, he would take her for walks. And I think as for me as the Mother, the hardest thing to see was after we finished burring her, he said "I Love You so much Breezy and I will see you again", now if that wasn't enough he then came back into the house and picked up Merlot and just sat hugging her and talking to her just like he would do with Breezy. At that moment I can not tell you the kind of lump in my throat that I had.
Thank you again, I can really feel the warm thoughts from everyone:grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Breezy was such a beautiful girl, hugs and peace to you and your family. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Breezy was beautiful. I am so sorry for the loss your long-time friend. It is such a very difficult thing to go through. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather~ I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Breezy :hug:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, Heather, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's clear Breezy was an important part of your family. What a lovely face she had. With much sympathy, Jane


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather,

I'm sitting here crying right along with you. It's so hard to let go of our little angels. God bless Breezy and your family as she runs and plays with all the others at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Can hardly see the words through the tears in my eyes. What a beautiful girl she was! Thank you for sharing her story with us, Heather. It has to be so hard. (((hugs))) to you and the family.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather I am so sorry for your loss, thank you for sharing Breezy with us. Our huge and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Heather,

You have my sympathy for the loss of your Breezy. I'm sure she's waiting for you on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. May that give you "some" peace. This is a tough time to go through. You and your family are in my prayers.

Debbie*


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Heather, my heart goes out to you, your son and your whole family. Breezy was a beauty - in looks and in her soul.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Heather, I'm sorry for your loss. Breezy was a lovely part of your family.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Heather:

Please know you & your family are in our thoughts and prayers-she was a beautiful dog and a wonderful loving family member-just know now she is running like the wind and playing with her friends at the Rainbow Bridge-and most important-she is looking down still watching out for you. A new star is shining bright in the sky tonight-look up and know it's Breezy.

Hugs
Pat (humom to )
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Heather I am so sorry for yours and your famililes loss. She was beautiful. :grouphug: for all of you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a wonderful tribute.
I am sorry Breezy passed on.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:hug: Hugs to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Heather, I am so sorry to read your post. Sending good thoughts your way for you and your family.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Breezy was such a pretty girl, and obviously much loved. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sending you healing hugs. I can see how much she was loved.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Heather,
I am so sorry for you and your family at the loss the beautiful Breezy.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Please know I am sorry for you loss. May you all find comfort in knowing that Breezy shared many memories with you and will find you once again...


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Heather,

Just finished reading your post and am crying all over again. Breezy was a beautiful blue merle(my favorite) and that look in her eyes in that last picture is so loving. Hugs and more hugs. Kathy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
Sending you and your family a big hug. May you take comfort in some of the wonderful memories you had together.

Amanda


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to here about the loss of your beautiful girl. I know the hurt and I know you will miss her so very much. The pictures show how much she was loved and she will live on in your hearts forever! Sending hugs to your and your family.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Heather, so sorry for your loss  My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Heather - I'm so sorry to hear that Breezy has gone on. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. How sweet that your son has Merlot to confide in! Maybe she will be his next 'love'?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you again everyone:hug: I have read all of your replies to my kids as you guys have sent them, and they thought that it was really nice of you guys to think of us when most of us don't even know each other personally. 
My youngest (Ryan) got some tears in his eyes with a lot of your comments about his beautiful Breezy. Not to mention I have too So thank you again, I am making a collage for Ryan with pictures and all of your post for him, I think it is something that he will want to treasure.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Heather I am so very sorry for your loss. I wish I had words of wisdom, but I don't. So very very sorry.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Precious Breezy, may you rest in peace:angel:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Heather, I am so, so sorry for you and your family. Breezy was a beautiful girl, and losing such a beloved pet is heartbreaking.
Gina


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather hugs to you and your family ~ I know how much it hurts. Breezy was a beautiful girl and cherish all the beautiful memories of her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Breezy. What a beautiful soul. I remember commenting on her beauty before,but she was truly gorgeous inside and out.:hug:

Your story of your son after burial,reminds me how I felt when we lost our sheltie,Sparky. He "belonged" to my oldest son,Benjamin. Benjamin had picked Sparky out when he was 5 yrs.old. At 17 I hadn't seen that boy cry in a very long time till he buried his beloved dog. Thinking about it now still makes me cry. He wanted to bury Spark himself so I watched from a window as he very methodicly buried his dog. He was out there quite awhile and I know why,as when he was finished his eyes were red and tears were still rolling down his cheeks. I am glad I gave him the time and space he needed to put Sparky to rest. 

Sending hugs and angels to you and your family.:hug::angel::hug::angel:


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Heather, 
I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It looks like Breezy led such happy life with you and your family. You were an amazing friend to her, and she passed knowing your love and kindness and is now watching over you and your family.


----------



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

I, too am so sorry for your loss. Just remember how lucky you were to have had each other and the memories you made.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was an incredible addition to your family.


----------

